# Amp wiring question for '97



## bwood (Sep 19, 2007)

The lame big box store hooked my amps power directly to battery which causes a drain when not driving. How do I hard wire it into the fusebox so that it is switched on/off with the ignition?

thanks.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Is there any way for you to hook up a remote wire to your amp?

I had a 1000w amp hooked directly up to my battery but it would only switch 'on' when the stereo was on...due to the remote wire I spliced into my stereo harness.


----------



## bwood (Sep 19, 2007)

excuse my ignorance. What do you mean by a remote wire?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

'If' your amp has it...

...There will be a connection called 'remote' which basically allows you to power the amp on/off by connecting to an ignition source.


----------



## bwood (Sep 19, 2007)

I need to figure that out and also where that igntion source is. Do you have any knowledge of that for the '97 Maxima?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I wired my remote wire into the on/off wire for the radio itself.


----------



## bwood (Sep 19, 2007)

Did you just splice it in?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Used a wire tap.


----------



## rubbamade (Mar 11, 2008)

the remote wire should be one of the wires coming out of the radio harness. i am assuming that you are using a aftermarket cd player and an amp. the remote wire is usually the BLUE wire coming from the harness. you connect that directly to the remote slot on your amp. you may need to run a wire from the deck to the amp. a simple 12-16 gauge wire will suffice. this will make it when you turn off you cd player it will power off the amp. its really kind of wierd to not have one. the only other way the guy could have hooked it up is by connecting the remote wire directly to the battery. which would be unorthodox and wrong. he must not have had any idea what he was doing. 

another solution is that he may have not put a capacitor between the amp and battery. basically a fuse that will keep your battery from getting spikes in wattage when the base hits. no capacitor could cause a cell in your battery to go bad. which would make it seem as though your battery is getting drained. 

hope this helps


----------



## austin97 (Mar 19, 2008)

how do i post a question? i need to wire in an amp to my bose system without replacing it.


----------

